# canon 6D weather damage



## davcanon6d (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi guys 

Ive just been to Iceland for a week

My new Canon 6d has taken a serious beating! 

At first I had my camera covered with a weather cover, but the weather so extreme the first couple of days. The camera got soaked with a Sigma 24mm f1.8 lens on it , weather proof? 

I know the weather sealing is 'splash proof' but the camera got completely soaked, seriously soaked two days in a row and maybe another time. To make matters worse, I spilled half a cup of coffey on it on the first day (clogging the rear whee l- it took a few days to unclog- but I could have cried)

I didnt do anything to dry it other than leave it out in a warm room in my hostels etc. 

The wheel on the back and the selector switch and set button dont really work like they did before now, but I have a bigger problem, the camera is behaving strangely. sometimes when i switch it on, it dosnt turn on and i need to take the battery out then flick it on again to turn it on- when i use the third party battiers i bought for additions, it sometimes dosent even work! 

help!!!

i bought a 3 year warranty, but im going to Norway next week on another photography mission and I really want to use my 6D

anyone with any help? that would be great

David


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi davcanon6d!

First of all I feel sorry for your problems and I can understand your anger. 

But second I have to tell you some things, that you'll have to accept and have to understand that Canon is not the only guilty one here.
1. So where did you read that your 6D has improved sealings? AFAIK this is not true. The 6D has no improved sealings.
2. Please note that the 5D's and 7D's have improved sealings (dep. on the mark version) but that doesn't mean that they are "_weather/splash proof_". There is no mention anywhere about the (standardized) IPx degree of protection. So nothing you can insist on.
3. The 1D series cameras have a better improved sealing but also no IPx degree. 

With all you told here there seeems no reason why Canon should treat this as a warranty issue.

So what you can try is to remove the battery to avoid el. damage and put your camera into a rice bag for at least several hours. The rice will suck up the humidity. You should have done this as soon as possible.
As you have said that you've spilled coffee over it I suppose this will not help any more. But you can try.

If the camera does not start working again, your only choice will be to send it to repair and pay what they charge you. I'd recommend a cost estimate.

Good luck and be more careful in adverse conditions.


----------



## dswtan (Mar 12, 2015)

Face facts - experience has shown it will likely get worse and then die. You can't prevent or predict this. "Repair" wil be expensive and likely unreliable too. You should acquire a spare for your trip, or ideally, get a replacement now.

This happened to me on my 7D while on a rare Hawaii trip. For me the decision was made easier because the camera quickly completely died. I just had to pay local retail prices. Most likely yours will die at the most inconvenient moment too - and worse, you can never trust it now, which is very offputting.

Beg/borrow/buy another or spare for your upcoming trip!


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 12, 2015)

davcanon6d said:


> I know the weather sealing is 'splash proof'



The 6d!? No way! Does Canon really state this? The 5d2/6d "sealing" is as bad as it gets next to a Rebel.



davcanon6d said:


> The wheel on the back and the selector switch and set button dont really work like they did before now, but I have a bigger problem, the camera is behaving strangely. sometimes when i switch it on, it dosnt turn on and i need to take the battery out then flick it on again to turn it on- when i use the third party battiers i bought for additions, it sometimes dosent even work!



Remove the battery immediately(!) as the "off" switch doesn't actually cut the power. Don't use the camera anymore for 1+ weeks and store it in a dry, warm place with air circulation or (better) use the rice bag method.

If it doesn't magically self-repair after 2 weeks, it's corroded and you should be ready for a *huge* repair bill. You can have some private individual have a look first though as Canon service is very quick to replace everything inside.



davcanon6d said:


> i bought a 3 year warranty



This you won't like: Your warranty is void for moisture damage, and Canon is very good finding out about the cause of the damage. They're there to make money, not repair mis-used cameras for free.

Sorry, that's why people buy better gear that is *actually* sealed like 1d bodies and lenses - or other brands like Pentax. I do sympathize though as I'm also stuck with a 6d. Your gear simply isn't ready for harsh weather unless you wrap everything in a layer of waterproof bag.

On the other hand, as the 6d is Canon's cheapest full frame camera, the alternative is to use it as a "disposable" item just like the movies use 7d as crash-cams for a few seconds of footage. You can buy a couple of 6d bodies and use 'em up with no worries until you're at the price of one 1dx.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 12, 2015)

davcanon6d said:


> I know the weather sealing is 'splash proof' but the camera got completely soaked, seriously soaked two days in a row and maybe another time. To make matters worse, I spilled half a cup of coffey on it on the first day (clogging the rear whee l- it took a few days to unclog- but I could have cried)



Sadly, you're most likely looking at a huge repair bill or more likely a replacement. Once an electronic item starts to behave erratically after water damage, it's usually all over but the shouting and crying. 

Only...please don't cry on your replacement 6D, the sealing might not even keep out a few tears. 

Sorry - trying to lighten the mood.


----------



## NancyP (Mar 12, 2015)

davcanon6D: I am sorry to hear about your problems with the 6D. For the next time, 1. if caught by an unexpected splash, turn camera off immediately, then remove battery immediately (don't get water in the battery chamber). Blot water drops off the camera. Then let the camera dry for several days. To hasten the drying, there are tricks. Of course, if you are already equipped with the rechargeable silica gel drying beads, toss one or two of the aluminum bead boxes into a ziplock plastic bag along with the camera. A cheaper and more available solution is to pour a pound bag of plain rice (not the pre-cooked stuff, just cheapo rice) into a sizable ziplock bag, let any dust settle, put a thin cloth (hankerchief) or a small plate over the rice, set your camera on the hankerchief or plate, seal ziplock bag, wait 2 days. Remember seeing rice grains in the salt cellars at restaurants or homes? That's an old trick to keep humid air from caking the salt together. Rice is very absorbent and is widely available. I daresay that you could cook the rice after the camera has dried. Flavored with essence of Canon. 

Also, next time: get rain protection for your camera and lens. 1. Op-tech makes a plastic bag for SLR camera with long lens (it fits my 10" long lens, I know), 2 for 7 bucks, tiny, fits in anywhere. 2. for SLR with short lens or for compact mirrorless, a small or medium plastic bag out of your kitchen, or a shower cap with a hole cut into the top will do fine for light rain. 3. For heavy rain, it is nice to tailor your camera's "raincoat" to fit, and there are a number of commercial solutions out there. Lenscoat makes some decent seam-sealed ones with cinches at each end and a hole for tripod mounting. 4. Tripod users (non-windy conditions): I have seen a home-made gadget that fits on a tripod leg and holds a tall can in which the end of a golf umbrella loosely sits. Key is "loosely", you want the umbrella to fly away rather than the umbrella plus tripod.

Marsu42, that's great! One more justification for upgrading my 60D to 7D2. Hey, the 60D is "disposable". (???) Actually, the first camera that lives long enough to be replaced by a similar format camera becomes a full spectrum camera.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 12, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sorry - trying to lighten the mood.



Nice try  ... but at least the 6d doesn't feature a swivel screen or a pop-up flash, or he'd be *really* in trouble :->



NancyP said:


> Marsu42, that's great! One more justification for upgrading my 60D to 7D2. Hey, the 60D is "disposable". (???) Actually, the first camera that lives long enough to be replaced by a similar format camera becomes a full spectrum camera.



I really mean it, I've been in very rough conditions with my 60d and it survived everything - very nice camera indeed and running ML. If you want to protect the display, flip the screen - I'd with I'd have that on the 6d. But it's not up to 7d2/1d sealing, neither are non-L lenses.

Still, for the price of a 7d2 I'd seriously consider buying 3+ 60d bodies in succession, including warranty every time and a new shutter. It's not like "pro" cameras are indestructible when being dropped or getting very wet.


----------



## BPLOL (Mar 12, 2015)

"The camera also features a robust dust-proof and drip-proof construction, where body panels interlock rather than adjoin, and all seams, buttons and dials are provided with secure rubber sealing. The protection provided by the design and sealing is equivalent to that of the EOS-1N film camera; the weather-sealing standard by which other professional cameras were judged."

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/inside_the_canon_eos_6d.do

I remember reading on a Canon japanese website that the 6D has the same level of sealing as the 5DIII.
Anyway I would never trust my camera into bad weather. It is just too expensive to me to go thinking "oh, it is raining - no problem".

Can't remember the site (maybe it was Luminous Landscapes?) where they had an article about an Iceland trip, where a few 5DIII died or became erratic.

Best luck with your 6D.


----------



## tolusina (Mar 12, 2015)

Consider Pentax......


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 12, 2015)

BPLOL said:


> The protection provided by the design and sealing is equivalent to that of the EOS-1N film camera; the weather-sealing standard by which other professional cameras were judged."



Omg, lucky Canon people cannot sue them for this as every water damage is your own fault, no matter what their website babbles. And it's really bad if some people like our 1st-post-and-never-come-back op believe this means "splash proof'" and this in turns means it's an outdoor body.

I remember another site (too lazy to dig it out, probably lensrentals) writing that the 6d is basically as the 5d2: missing sealing on some parts and having *not* 1d-like rubber seals, but cheaper foam seals. As my 6d nearly died after the first rain it encountered, I tend to be very critical about it.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 12, 2015)

Using a dslr in wet conditions without a weather sealed lens - featuring the mount seal - is bad news. Water seep through the mount joint between body and lens is rapid and even the most minute amount of water on the camera to lens contacts sends the camera into erratic mode. 

Sounds like the OP's 6D has suffered more than this, but referring to any inadequacy in the 6D s weather resistance whilst using a lens with no mount seal in the rain isn't likely to garner much sympathy.


----------



## sunnyVan (Mar 12, 2015)

The things you did to the 6d, even a 1dx wouldn't have survived. I feel bad for the 6d. It didn't deserve this. 

Research on proper care of digital cameras. Moisture is number one enemy.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 12, 2015)

davcanon6d said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Ive just been to Iceland for a week
> 
> ...



Firstly...please don't tell me that's your only camera body? When I'm on a photographic trip, I take at least 2 camera bodies with me. 
Secondly, rain is usually only a short term problem. It's salt water which is the real worry. It corrodes anything internal which it touches. 
Thirdly, your insurance will not cover misuse and that's what an insurance inspector will summarize, ie it's been used outside of it's design parameters. 
Fourthly, if you want pro build then get a pro camera...but even the mighty 1DX has limits and it's not water proof either.


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 12, 2015)

In my experience, the only way to dry out any electronic device is to pull the item apart ASAP and dab every switch, circuit, plug etc with a lint-free tissue and let it dry out for a few hours in warm shaded place.
Not everyone has the guts to pull their camera apart but sticking in rice won't really dry it out.
Corrosion starts immediately the water gets in, especially when power is running through the circuit, so if you don't start drying it out straight away, you can kiss your camera goodbye.


----------



## AlexB (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't really help you with your issue, but I can give you some friendly advice.

Always bring some sort of cloth or towel in case you need to wipe off your gear, especially if you're facing bad weather this is important. Personally I also like to keep one or two silica gel packs in my bag to absorb moisture. Tape and clear plastic bags are also great for making emergency rain covers in the field. 

If your gear get wet, wipe off it at first chance. Don't wait until you're "home". Should your gear in contact with salt water, wipe it off as good as you can in the field, and again thoroughly with damp a cloth when you're back. Use cotton tips or a soft toothbrush for tricky places. Remove the battery, memory card and lens, and leave it with all "doors" open (you can attach the lens cap so no dust gets on your mirror) on a towel over night in a dry and warm environment.

Salt water can be a real gear killer, and not only for the electronics.

I have used my 5D Mark III in direct pouring rain for hours without any issues.
I have used my 60D in light rain for only a few minutes before it locked up and had several major malfunctions. Worked fine again after letting it dry for a few days as described above.
I have had my 6D getting soaked in salt water from big waves. This was rather recently as this body is new, but no issues so far.

It's worth mentioning that in all the three examples above I had the cameras equipped with sealed L-lenses.

I live in Norway by the way, and at this time of year you can have all four seasons in one day depending on your luck and where in the country you are. It's not even two weeks ago since we last had a "blizzard in the morning and summer in the afternoon" type of day.

I hope you bring a spare body in case your 6D fails. Not only are the real camera stores few and far between here, but it is also very expensive.

Good luck David, and have a nice trip to Norway.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 13, 2015)

Help: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/909841-REG/ikelite_6146_15_housing_for_canon.html/prm/alsVwDtl


----------



## andrewflo (Mar 13, 2015)

Sorry Dave that's tough luck 

The 6D is rated as a "weather sealed" camera when paired with a "weather sealed" lens. I've used it in light-moderate rain with no problems.

From what I understand, water penetration can be a roll of the dice. And the 6D isn't the BEST sealed camera, it's only partially sealed.

Some people have their 6D heavily rained on for hours with no problems. Some spill a 1/4 cup of water on it and it's gonezo.

It sounds like you'll have to send it to Canon and pay the premium for repairs.

My condolences!


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 13, 2015)

This is an insurance matter, not a warrantee matter. The cameras have indicators inside to show that they have been wet. Even if dried, they can tell. 

The biggest hole in the camera to let in water is the lens mount. No rubber seal on your Sigma lens?

Even if you have the best weather sealed cameras money can buy, don't let them get wet unless the photos you are getting are worth it. Hope they were.

Also waterproof point and shoot cameras are like $2-300. (Water*proof*)


----------



## nc0b (Mar 13, 2015)

Water getting in your camera is bad, but spilling coffee on it is worse. Likewise with soda pop; it really causes damage. The corrosion will only get worse over time. I had to deal with a computer file server that got flooded in a garden level office. I tore the server down to bare metal, cleaned all the boards with soap and water, and dried the boards in an oven at the appropriate temperature for 24 hours. The server actually came back to life for a few weeks, but eventually it totally failed. You are likely suffer the same fate.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 13, 2015)

TexPhoto said:


> (Water*proof*)



Is there such a thing as "waterproof"? I imagine that just like "bulletproof", in reality there are only levels of *resistance* and you should be careful not to exceed the specs. The problem with dslrs is that there is no standard, and manufacturers are very marketing-oriented when writing the spec sheet.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 13, 2015)

davcanon6d said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Ive just been to Iceland for a week
> 
> ...



This close to the trip there is nothing you can do. Consider buying a second 6d maybe even a used one, then get the other one quickly off to canon and explain to them that you have a trip in a week and would be nice to have it back before you leave.

Worst case is you have two bodies, not a bad thing, and you can easily trade the used 6d back in or sell it later. Consider the loss a "rental fee".

Don't waste time fretting over the damage...just take care of it and do better next time.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 13, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > (Water*proof*)
> ...



A 2 foot thick steel plate is bulletproof. If a camera is water resistant with a depth rating greater then I plan to go, that's good enough for me. Of course, dSLRs are neither. I did consider the Nikon AW-1as a travel camera option, but the small sensor ruled it out.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 13, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> A 2 foot thick steel plate is bulletproof.



The plate ... probably. But the seams? And then, I faintly remember it's more difficult to explore the deepest ocean parts than outer space because of the high water pressure. Here's the picture of a Canon 6d shooter in rough conditions after realizing his warranty is void:


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 13, 2015)

Great movie!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 16, 2015)

If that coffee had milk in it then thats it. Milk congeals when it dries especially in small places, coffee solids also congeal so I think the worst damage is likely from the coffee. 
Ive had light misty rain on my 6D but Im using sealed L lenses and its been fine. Heavier rain the camera goes back in the bag it is simply not worth the risk. Rain covers only really work in lighter rain heavy rain In my experience finds a way in.


----------

